# Impossible d'aller voir un site



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

j'essaye d'aller sur le site de " décathlon" et la impossible de voir les photos des produits , ça tourne et aucunes n'appartient meme en désactivant adblock .
C'est le site ou je rencontre ce problème 


Une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

quels navigateurs testés?
test autre session (dont invité)?

en passant sur decathlon les images sont de banals jpg
(on le voit via le code source)
;


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Testé avec safari 8.0.2 

je vais tester avec ma session invité


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Testé avec safari 8.0.2
> 
> je vais tester avec ma session invité



Meme chose avec le compte invité


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

donc t'as déjà une info
ton OS n'est pas OK
( dont safari ou réseau)

tester d'autres navigateurs est essentiel pour cibler


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

ok je vais installer un autre navigateur

que me conseil tu?


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> ok je vais installer un autre navigateur
> 
> que me conseil tu?



Chrome, Firefox, Opera, peu importe.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

toujours avoir plusieurs outils sous la main

et encore ici ton souci est une broutille

imagine que -si avec QUE Safari- safari soit top à la ramasse, tu ne pourrais même pas immédiatement  surfer pour  voir comment réparer ou installer un autre navigateur


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Chrome, Firefox, Opera, peu importe.



et je les prends ou ces navigateurs?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> et je les prends ou ces navigateurs?


tu te fous de qui là?
ne sais tu pas te servir de google  pour avoir les liens des maisons mères de ces outils...
( ceci afin d'éviter les sites à liens pourris genre softonic)

edit

heureusement une recherche avec chacun des mots donne le lien du bon site en premier résultat
dur , dur dur de trouver


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Bon après installation de firefox , j'arrive bien ouvrir ma page décathlon et a voir le contenu


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> et je les prends ou ces navigateurs?




DTC


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2015)

Ca swingue sévère par ici


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Oui mais ça me dis pas d'ou viens mon problème


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2015)

Essaie un truc, à tout hasard : va dans Safari / Préférences / Confidentialité : Cookies / Détails, supprime le/les cookie(s) de Décathlon.

Quitte Safari et relance.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Toujours pareil


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Sous Safari, tu as dans Développement/Vider les caches et effacer tous les sites visités dans Préférences/Confidentialité ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

j'ai juste supprimer les données de sites


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> dans Développement/Vider les caches


Et  pareil ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

on rappelle  la rep #4

le test sur compte invité ( donc avec reset à chaque fois) n'a rien donné

donc c'est soit global, probleme   sur cette install

soit un couac momentané


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Pour moi aucun souci avec le site. Si on pouvait avoir un screenshot, parce que ça parait un peu bizarre ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

oui toujours pareil , je comprend rien , je vais sur décathlon je vois bien tout , ensuite je cherche sac a dos homme et la les photos des articles n'arrivent pas


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi aucun souci avec le site. Si on pouvait avoir un screenshot, parce que ça parait un peu bizarre ?





​


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

ahh c'est QUE ca?
donc un DEMI fonctionnement
c''est très probablement coté site
beaucoup de sites n'ont pas des  webmasters experts
(ou pas experts en codages pour tous les OS et tous les navigateurs)

et c'est une des raisons de l’intérêt d'avoir plusieurs navigateurs ( au moins 2 ou 3)


rare que ca coince à la fois sur safari FF Chrome et Opera


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Pourtant avant hier , je n'avais pas ce soucis , et si cela fonctionne chez vous ça devrait être pareil pour moi 
non ?


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Non, ça peut être ta bande passante qui s'écroule, le simple fait qu'il y est des roues dentées indique une lenteur extrême du chargement des photos. Donc, pas de problème avec le site proprement dit.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Je suis a plus de 20 Mega et mon autre pc affiche bien la page !!


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2015)

Dans Moniteur d'activité tu n'aurais pas un contenu Safari en rouge ?

Et pour moi, difficile de comparer je suis à 100 Mbits/s.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Non je ne vois rien


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

au cas où 
ne pas perdre le BON sens
1 c'est UN site
2 signe de lenteur ( pas de HS)

3 et comme par hasard c'est un site de vente ET ce sont les SOLDES
(et en plus  weekend , en plus!)

=>
peut etre que le site est avec serveurs faiblards ou très sollicités
(et probablement *pas* optimisé safari yosemiteux)


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2015)

> *Sly écrit: *Ça swingue sévère par ici


☝︎Histoire de rajouter du mouvement :


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Bon toujours le meme problème ce matin


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour 
Donc, tu as bien vidé les caches et viré les cookies ?
Alors, recommence ,  tente le truc avec Onyx  (Onyx> Onglet Nettoyage > Onglet Internet) et test en passant Safari en Navigation Privée et en désactivant les extensions.
.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Laisse tomber, c'est le site qui est à la ramasse avec les soldes, voilà ce que j'ai ce matin...





...et j'ai une bande passante de 100 Mbits/s. 

Et après 3 minutes, ça tourne, ça tourne, ça tourne...

*Edit :* et 5 minutes après...


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai été également voir le site, il s'affiche "normalement".


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Ca s'en va et ça revient, lalalala lalalala, etc...



subsole a dit:


> J'ai été également voir le site, s'affiche "normalement".



Même en faisant une recherche ?


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Même en faisant une recherche ?


Oui, ici pas de problème.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Je suis à la ramasse sur tout, sauf la page de garde.


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Je suis à la ramasse sur tout, sauf la page de garde.


Je ne comprends pas, surtout avec une  100 Mbits/s. :envie:


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Tout est à la ramasse, même par marque...





...alors qu'hier c'était clean, donc même problème que jura39200.


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2015)

Recherche sur wedze à la seconde, affiche quasi immédiat.

PS Test fait avec ML et Yosemite.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Bon dans un sens cela me rassure que le problème ne viens pas de moi , mais étrange qu'avec un autre navigateur que Safari , il n'y a pas ce problème


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas, surtout avec une  100 Mbits/s. :envie:


c'est pourtant très banal
y a vraiment pas de quoi  se ronger les ongles 
ca peut etre  coup de mou serveur ( chose qui peut varier d'un log à l'autre même à quelques minutes d'intervalle) 

avec  en bonus combinable une   mauvais optimisation du site pour certains navigateurs ( banal aussi surtout avec OS X et encore plus OSX et navigateurs dernieres versions)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Miracle


----------

